# The X-mas Stoker Thread 2011



## john doe

1 

because I have the luck of being first


----------



## unkachabull

845.165 cause thats how much credit dude above me has...


----------



## thugit

19

because 10 char


----------



## Buffalo Soldier

73 

I hope i'm a winner


----------



## JeffreyCH

27 just 'cause it would fit my brother, and I'm draggin his ass to the hill this year even if I have to kid nap him lol.


----------



## little devil

1234567890


----------



## dnguyenaz

163 for the size of the board


----------



## NYCboarder

13

Cheers! Goodluck all... Happy Xmass


----------



## Kalo

00

cause thats my odds of winning


----------



## myschims

123
jus cause


----------



## Feezor

How about 7.


----------



## ss0

4700

10char


----------



## neveo

lets try 44163


----------



## Serg25

7913

ummmm yeaaaassss


----------



## Lstarrasl

867-5309


----------



## HoboMaster

Lstarrasl said:


> 867-5309


Hahaha

Hmm, I'll go with 85.


----------



## Sasho

31 as this is my age


----------



## DC5R

I'll go with 18


----------



## JonesyMalone

3

SOOOO ready to rip this season.


----------



## Calamity

12

due to the fact its a random number.


----------



## tomtom88

6!
and good on you guys for starting this back up again!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

48

vbvcncxvn


----------



## oxi

69!  best number there is


----------



## paul07ss

117

10char


----------



## hi2u

lets go 100!!!


----------



## casper3043

6.78 because i hope i don't win


----------



## Snowfox

666

Trying to convert some skiers. This would help, haha.


----------



## Qball

27


fcghfghjgu


----------



## rephreshed

I'm going to go with 18. I have a neighbor that's been snowboarding maybe 5 times that could use that board.


----------



## ilovskateboards

43

want my first board.


----------



## T.J.

28

(x 10 char)


----------



## mOnky

33

for the post #


----------



## Nixon

777

Great present for my dad's birthday


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

420

cause that's what's up...


----------



## jyjuke

07072626


----------



## JeffreyCH

Qball said:


> 27
> 
> 
> fcghfghjgu


Uhhh....I already picked 27


----------



## cpt_usa

42. answer to the question of life, the universe, and everything. how can i NOT win?


----------



## Wiredsport

Almost there. We are down to the final few hours. If there are any last minute entries, this is the time.


----------



## Wiredsport

OK, then. This one is closed. We will have a winner for you in a little while.


----------



## Wiredsport

rephreshed said:


> I'm going to go with 18. I have a neighbor that's been snowboarding maybe 5 times that could use that board.


Yeah Rephreshed!!! Number 18 it is. Stoked that you will be giving this deck out to a new rider. Email your shipping name and address to [email protected] and we will get this baby shipped out to you first thing tomorrow morning. 

You guys will be stoked to hear that our next STOKER will be a Bataleon giveaway. The guys at Bataleon are awesome! They also like to stoke out new riders and pump up the self-sponsored riders as well. They have kicked in a board for us to give away here on SBF. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## HoboMaster

Congratz Rephreshed! Nothing like getting a newbie into snowboarding.


----------



## rephreshed

sweet!!! my neighbor was going to have to use my husbands board which is WAY too short for him. i'm stoked that tom will be a good board. haha!!


----------



## Snowfox

Major props to you guys for doing this. Even though the rest of us technically "lose", it's still really awesome to see the winners' reactions. 

And that's pretty sweet Bataleon is getting in on this as well.


----------



## Nixon

Grats  I hope your neighbour likes it!


----------



## dnguyenaz

congratz rephreshed. Will buy something from wired soon for being so cool!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Congrats to rephreshed's neighbor! Don't flip it and incur bad snow karma haha


----------



## JeffreyCH

Why isn't this a sticky?


----------



## rephreshed

Triple8Sol said:


> Congrats to rephreshed's neighbor! Don't flip it and incur bad snow karma haha


Never!!

(10char)


----------



## vote4pedro

congrats on the new board.

this thread is officially bookmarked :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

*Bataleon USA LTD 157 Giveaway*

Bataleon Fun Kink USA LTD 157 Giveaway

The stoker is going big this year! I love a company that walks it, and Bataleon has ponied up a SICK board to for us to hand out in this huge new stoker. 

Photo of the actual board:










Do you know a new rider that you could set up with this ripper? I thought so. :cheeky4:
Same rules as always:

Choose a unique # (any # that has not already been posted) and post it here. We will pick a # raffle style once this thang is done.

This is bound to get a few entries so we will leave this one open until Next Friday. 

As always, the gear is completely free. We usually take care of the shipping in the Cont USA, but because Bataleon is providing this sick deck, we will cover shipping worldwide (UPS in the states and anywhere else that USPS delivers).

A big thanks to Bataleon for going Large and as always, thanks SBFer's for your help in spreading the joy.


----------



## vote4pedro

Wiredsport said:


> Bataleon USA LTD 157 Giveaway
> 
> The stoker is going big this year! I love a company that walks it, and Bataleon has ponied up a SICK board to for us to hand out in this huge new stoker.
> 
> Photo of the actual board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know a new rider that you could set up with this ripper? I though so. :cheeky4:
> Same rules as always:
> 
> Choose a unique # (any # that has not already been posted) and post it here. We will pick a # raffle style once this thang is done.
> 
> This is bound to get a few entries so we will leave this one open until Next Friday.
> 
> As always, the gear is completely free. We usually take care of the shipping in the Cont USA, but because Bataleon is providing this sick deck, we will cover shipping worldwide (UPS in the states and anywhere else that USPS delivers).
> 
> A big thanks to Bataleon for going Large and as always, thanks SBFer's for your help in spreading the joy.


888

it's lucky in china

trying to win it for a friend at work who wants to start boarding


----------



## fostpaint

23 (Are #'s from the last giveaway still included in this one?)

My nephew would be totally stoked on this board.


----------



## dnguyenaz

21

hopefully i can get a good board to use this year


----------



## Qball

12

My brother is riding some POS zumiez board


----------



## RaID

#7 please

this will definitely find a good home for my Dad


----------



## JapanBigFoot

777

My girlfriend is riding a 2000 yen board, roughly the equivalent of $20. She could really use this!


----------



## TB020

#2

my friend could use something other than his old old lamar that he claims he has to keep cause he's a poor college student


----------



## myschims

164
My dad would love this board, anything to get him off the huge plank hes been riding haha


----------



## roremc

6683

My bros birthday. He would love this to replace his old POS. He doesnt have the cash to buy a new one.


----------



## L3mnhead

30

I'm trying to get my best friend to try boarding this year. This would make an awesome first board. I'm really curious to try TBT too.


----------



## Scott2288

2288

Friend desperately needs a new board haha.


----------



## john doe

11483 My birfday.


----------



## little devil

101510 - to get my buddy back into it, broke his first. Got the second stolen and has been tight on cash 

-edit- plus hes a brown dude with dreads, dad from Antigua who is a rasta. This board would fit him perfect.


----------



## --bigtime--

11946

Fingers crossed for the win. 
Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## thugit

3
i'm not gonna make something up, i just really want a bataleon.


----------



## neveo

ok make it happen with 1919


----------



## Karaca86

69 
because my best friend promised me he'd try and make the switch from skiing to boarding this year.. he's gunna be starting on a rental :thumbsdown:


----------



## Glade Ripper

157

Housemate would love to try boarding and this would fit him perfectly


----------



## stani

28 

Im going out to the French alps to work this season and finally persuaded my brother to come give boarding a go

would be great for him to rock a usa ltd in europe this season and i'm sure he'd love tbt like i did!


----------



## JeffreyCH

38 for the number of years that my brother has lived without snowboarding. I already have boots to donate him, so if I could win this I'd just need to come up with bindings and he wont have to rent crap


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

48, i have a friend who doesnt ride too often but wants to visit me more this season. his board is give or take a decade old so i think this will fit him very nicely


----------



## oxi

2011, the year i grad =)


----------



## Leo

Am I eligible Wired? 

730 if so please.

Not going to lie. I'm all for riding this board myself. However, I'm not opposed to giving it to my brother in-law after I demo it


----------



## cpt_usa

42, so that my buddy doesn't have an excuse to come next time.


----------



## HoboMaster

53, trying to get one of my friends into snowboarding.


----------



## Puggy

3.14159 because everyone loves pi.... and everyone loves snowboarding! And I'm trying to get my brother in law into it, but he's broke... trying to get him to come on road trip! 

Drew


----------



## songa

#1 !


i'd love to get this board for my friend whos dying to get into snowboarding but is currently having trouble making ends meet. this will def lift his spirits!

thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## tomtom88

I will go with number,

1988


----------



## DC5R

1971 for me


----------



## mOnky

33
if at first u don't succeed.. try again

i'd love to test out a Bataleon.. however, my boy is in need of a new deck. he's on a 5 or 6yr old GNU CHB


----------



## Wiredsport

A little stoker update. The board for this giveaway has the tiedyed base. :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

24 

interesting, a few friends need to get in this sport asap


----------



## Snowfox

666 it would really help some of the international students get into it.


----------



## earl_je

410

for my older brother that loves to ride but can't afford a board, so he would quit borrowing mine


----------



## lupine

Just wanted to say how awesome this is. I don't have any need for a board or know anyone who needs one to get started so I won't enter.


----------



## ss0

Let's try 4700 again.. my friend is still riding a Lamar and could use a real board


----------



## Siren

1017 (sister's b-day)

I would give it to her boyfriend who mentioned his board is around 10 years old.


----------



## OHeazt

0421 because 21 was already used


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

35 That is how old I will be Monday


----------



## gallagher83

im going with 39 i got a friend he skates and he doesn't like snowboarding so if i give this to him maybe i can change his mind


----------



## Nixon

777, I dont have a board. I was looking into buying my own board but I cant afford boards like this.

Please help me make my first board my best board. This will especially help me because I am looking into learning park this year and that board is in my height 

Thanks


----------



## NWBoarder

378 for my current post count.


----------



## bubbachubba340

16 for my age. This would make a great present for my Dad and probably get me more days on the mountain.


----------



## skip11

1923 because thats my credits =)


----------



## Chris2347

1987 - year I was born!

hook up my brother who is currently borrowing one of mine


----------



## m_jel

6, just because

a buddy of mine tried a couple rentals some years ago and loved it, he just never had the money to get his own board and keep hitting the slopes


----------



## MunkySpunk

12345 - the kind of number an idiot would have on his luggage.


----------



## unkachabull

101010

sick board! got a cousin that needs to get rid of his ski's and jump on a board again!


----------



## fcpchop

07081988 cool board, I got a buddy who's getting into boarding that would fit this board.


----------



## tschamp20

1514. back for another year.awesome
for my broke ass buddy who's raising a daughter by himself.


----------



## CMSbored

84 football number in high school


----------



## Feezor

18 

Trying to boost my buddies confidence that just lost his job.


----------



## SPAZ

504
cost of all of the snowboard gear i bought a few hours ago


----------



## Deviant

32

How old I'll be in a couple hours.


----------



## Triple8Sol

725

For my friend that's an out of work electrician and desperately needs to update his super old and cheap board/bindings at the very least.


----------



## crazyface

8675309
hopefully my friend will qut asking me if any of teh boards he sees on craigslist are worth it.


----------



## Liqvid

1305. I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

10 like zidane....Maybe getting this board will finally replace my 2000 Forum P.Line


----------



## Sasho

31 as my age. I have a friend that would love to try snowboarding and I play forhis cause


----------



## sjaak

0652682024

call this number to tell me I've won.


----------



## DC5R

Wow, if I win, I may have to keep this board for myself and give my brother my current board.


Wiredsport said:


> A little stoker update. The board for this giveaway has the tiedyed base. :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## ccole89

3289 my bday


----------



## Tauwolf

521

With this board I will convert a third friend in 3 years to the legions of snowboarding fanatics!!! It's kinda becoming a whole fun hobby unto itself for me, introducing middle aged friends to the sport....


----------



## skinnypuma

815

I have a friend in need of a new board this would be perfect. plus his B-day is in Nov.


----------



## belmont

57 for the size of the board

my friend has only gone once but cant really afford to go regularly so hopefully this will help him


----------



## ColinHoernig

11281990 for my twin brother who is looking to get into the sport.


----------



## ChanceG

1976 

For my cousin looking to get started in the sport with me this year.


----------



## dmike

2029

This will be my second season riding, I would love this board to learn on . . . and to go to the 2011 East Coast meet with


----------



## c_mack9

#9, i want to ride it then give it to my bud that i can never talk into riding with me.


----------



## foamy333

44, my old hockey number


----------



## ODH170

709, got a friend looking to get into the sport.. Be a great way to start.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Big, Bad Bataleon Stoker is coming to an end. This is last call to get your entries in. In a short while we will close it up and spin for a winner.


----------



## Burgerboy

Lets try 567 for no reason what so ever.


----------



## Death

17, my favourite number!

Plus I have a friend who is a little late into the snowboard scene (being 23 and never ski/boarded at all) but is currently looking into a board. He wants something good but is unsure if he should spend so much money on a sport he hasn't tried before. This would be perfect!


----------



## tekniq33

11201 

gave one of my twin bros a board last year, the other one is due.


----------



## BoardTheEast

#72
I guess ill make it 10 characters


----------



## Wiredsport

OK, that wraps it. Back later today with a winner. Good luck to all and thanks for helping out!


----------



## Wiredsport

Yeahhhh Songa!

Looks like this black beauty is going out to Boston, Mass. Stoked for you and the board's soon to be new owner!

Please email [email protected] and we will send your new board out first thing on Monday AM. 

Thanks again for helping out with the stoker!!!!


----------



## rephreshed

I just gave the board to my neighbor. He was more stoked than a kid in a candy store!! Can't wait to get him out riding this year!!










by the way, i couldn't find where the board needed to be fixed. can you tell me where exactly the problem is?


----------



## Wiredsport

rephreshed said:


> I just gave the board to my neighbor. He was more stoked than a kid in a candy store!! Can't wait to get him out riding this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, i couldn't find where the board needed to be fixed. can you tell me where exactly the problem is?


STOKED! We love to see the rider photos of the people getting this gear. It makes all of us even more stoked to get to do what we do.

The imperfection will be at one of the tips and the topsheet will not be well bonded. He will be able to lift back that small section and epoxy under it. Please email if you need any instructions. It is a very easy fix.


----------



## rephreshed

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED! We love to see the rider photos of the people getting this gear. It makes all of us even more stoked to get to do what we do.
> 
> The imperfection will be at one of the tips and the topsheet will not be well bonded. He will be able to lift back that small section and epoxy under it. Please email if you need any instructions. It is a very easy fix.


i didn't see it but i'll look again. if i can't figure it out, i'll bring it to a shop that i get my board waxed at and see if they can figure it out.


----------



## songa

wow ! this is crazy.. thanks so much wiredsport and snowboardingforum! I'm sure my buddy will love it! u guys do great for the sport!


----------



## Tauwolf

Congrats songa! Yeah, wiredsports is pretty sweet, and building up massive karma.


----------



## twin89

yeah, deff gota commend what you do on here Wired, soo great helping people out to board!!! my brother is still loving the set up you gave us last year!!!


----------



## Karasene

Tauwolf said:


> Congrats songa! Yeah, wiredsports is pretty sweet, and building up massive karma.


Hell yeah they are!

Rephreshed that photo is awesome!

Sweet thread guys.


----------



## Wiredsport

Time for another classic stoker!

Actual board picture:










Lamar Glide 154. Perfect except fo a UPS knock that caused a small lift in the topsheet at one of the tips. Minor, but the winner should give it a bit of easy epoxy lovin'. This will be an awesome first board for a new rider!

One Ball Jay is the coolest and they have kicked in some nice Swag to pump up the Stoker.

This new rider will also get One Ball's new BioGreen Paste Wax










Military Stars Deck Traction 










A sick little binding tool










And of course...stickers










--------------------------------------------------------------

Same rules: Choose a unique # (any # that has not already been posted) and post it here. We will pick a # raffle style once this thang is done.

We will leave this one open until Friday morning. 

As always, the gear is completely free and we will take care of the shipping in the Cont USA.

Thanks again for helping us out with this (and a big thanks to One Ball Jay)!


----------



## gallagher83

how about 45 i got a friend who needs a baord and he has been there through everything with me i need to return the favor


----------



## Leo

730

:thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk

12345

I'm in it for the binding tool. I'll probably find someone I don't like and give him the Lamar board. :laugh:


----------



## Failed_God

I'm gonna go with 165. I'd give it to a buddy his board and bindings fell ou of his truck last year and he can't afford a board this year.


----------



## Wiredsport

MunkySpunk said:


> 12345
> 
> I'm in it for the binding tool. I'll probably find someone I don't like and give him the Lamar board. :laugh:


:laugh:

Watch it Scrooge, the kid who gets this board is gunna be hucking 5's over Your A$$ by the end of the season.

:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## dnguyenaz

ill say 72


----------



## Karasene

888

Still need to get my best friend off his skis!


----------



## JeffreyCH

2 for too small for anyone I know.


----------



## shifty00

169... someone walked in...


----------



## mOnky

8008

10char


----------



## SPAZ

69
because i am just that immature.


----------



## mOnky

^ haha. i was gonna pick that but i figured i'd bring it back to 3rd grade status


----------



## Death

Your contest says free shipping within USA..
I'm outside of the US.. can I not enter the contest or does that mean I would just have to pay my own shipping?

Either way, I know a friend that could use this board!

I choose # 71


----------



## riznfall

13 just cause its my favorite #


----------



## jyjuke

000777222666

:d


----------



## Wiredsport

Death said:


> Your contest says free shipping within USA..
> I'm outside of the US.. can I not enter the contest or does that mean I would just have to pay my own shipping?
> 
> Either way, I know a friend that could use this board!
> 
> I choose # 71


That is just a ploy for us to get to remind you that our regular shipping on complete snowboard packages to Canada is only $15.00. :laugh:

http://www.wiredsport.com/wiredsport-snowboard-package.html

We will be happy to ship to Canada at no charge should one of our bro's to the North win.


----------



## baldylox

01001001 00100000 01010111 01001001 01001110 00100001


----------



## dksmith17

The first number that popped in my head...

23


----------



## dmike

686 - not sure if that was picked yet




Wiredsport said:


> Time for another classic stoker!
> 
> 
> 
> A sick little binding tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this tool on your site? I couldn't find it and incase I don't win this raffle I would like to have one for this season.


----------



## foamy333

22
/post extendarrr


----------



## Death

Wiredsport said:


> We will be happy to ship to Canada at no charge should one of our bro's to the North win.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

dmike said:


> 686 - not sure if that was picked yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another classic stoker!
> 
> 
> 
> A sick little binding tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this tool on your site? I couldn't find it and incase I don't win this raffle I would like to have one for this season.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not on the site but they sent us two. As a little extra stoker, send me your address and I will send you the other one.
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## sook

I'll take 156. :thumbsup:


----------



## picturethis

124400
My Student ID


----------



## oxi

2002493929


----------



## dmike

Wiredsport said:


> dmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not on the site but they sent us two. As a little extra stoker, send me your address and I will send you the other one.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Christmas came early. You guys are the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## OHeazt

216
-------------


----------



## Snowfox

666

Perfect size for my friend who wants to try out snowboarding but is afraid to commit... haha


----------



## SPAZ

dmike said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Christmas came early. You guys are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, thats awesome man. congrats.
Click to expand...


----------



## JapanBigFoot

777 for my girl. In Japan, but the shipping would be a small price to pay.


----------



## bee28kay

2234 troop number back in the day


----------



## arbor

48 and maybe i can finally get my s.o. into snowboarding


----------



## vote4pedro

I'll go with ∞.

That's infinity in case the symbol doesn't show up.


----------



## Feezor

869 still trying to get a board to get a friend of mine riding so he doesn't have to rent and can go more often.


----------



## shifty00

dksmith17 said:


> The first number that popped in my head...
> 
> 23


spooky, I just got done watching that movie.. (for real)


----------



## SPAZ

picturethis said:


> 124400
> My Student ID


mine is 01244 :laugh:
(WR thats not my number. i'll save that for next time.)


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Another one already, awesome...

1337


----------



## Wiredsport

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Another one already, awesome...


We are going straight through to X-mas :cheeky4::cheeky4:

Next up...a shiny new 2011 Sweet something from O-matic...but one STOKER at a time...


----------



## Nixon

666. 

I've posted three times, but knowing my luck this will probably not even be read. 

Since I've got my Snowboard i would like to give this to a charity auction to help someone in need <3


----------



## pmoa

61879 for my birthday!


----------



## m_jel

93987292 grab a board for my little brother possibly


----------



## Liqvid

2453 :d:d:d


----------



## Jud_X

Wiredsport said:


> We are going straight through to X-mas :cheeky4::cheeky4:
> 
> Next up...a shiny new 2011 Sweet something from O-matic...but one STOKER at a time...


wow wired u guys are AWESOME, it's not everyday that a shop gives back to the community. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: (So I guess this means when I wanna try out a bataleon board I'm just going to have to buy it from you guys lol)

but anyway my bros been looking to get into snowboarding but never has the money for a board n this would fit him.

In with 40690


----------



## Jeklund

11141992 got a buddy who is looking at getting into the sport


----------



## Snowfox

Nixon said:


> 666.
> 
> I've posted three times, but knowing my luck this will probably not even be read.
> 
> Since I've got my Snowboard i would like to give this to a charity auction to help someone in need <3


Love what you plan on doing with it, but I've already chosen that number mate.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I know a couple real deal noobs that would love to have this instead of a beat up rental. The beauty is, they won't be all snobby about riding a Lamar like the rest of us would be lol.

1999


----------



## cpt_usa

I'm gonna go with 42 again. better luck this time I hope!


----------



## rainboarding

got a friend who's been saying he's been wanting to learn snowboarding for about a year now but been lazy perhaps a new board will get him running to the slopes.

72 ftw


----------



## pretzel

7927!!

Awesome wiredsport!


----------



## Sasho

178 trying again


----------



## dksmith17

31

--------------------


----------



## --bigtime--

No one has gone with #7 after the late great Lamar Odom???
This is his pro model, right?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

the whole company is his pro model


----------



## tschamp20

73695 for my son for christmas


----------



## stani

28 for my lucky number


----------



## Wiredsport

Time to start wrapping this one up. We will leave it open for a few hours for those last minute I-want-ins and then close it to spin for a winner.


----------



## tomtom88

198895

woot.


----------



## little devil

20101029 

10char.


----------



## Wiredsport

That does it. Entries for this one are closed up. Back soon with a WINNER!


----------



## Death

Wiredsport said:


> That does it. Entries for this one are closed up. Back soon with a WINNER!


w00t.. good luck everyone, I hope the board makes it way to a noobie in need!


----------



## Wiredsport

Pretty Cool! The very first entry in this one is the winner. Congrats go out to gallagher83 http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/gallagher83.html. Stoked for your help with setting up yet another new RIPPER!

Please email [email protected] with your name and shipping address and we will get this out first thing on Monday morning.


More to come....


----------



## riznfall

Very cool. Congrats


----------



## HoboMaster

congratz matey.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Congrats dude


----------



## SPAZ

congrats!
10char


----------



## gallagher83

thanks every now how would i claim the board im just so excited i cant think straight right now


----------



## JapanBigFoot

Awesome dude! Congrats!


----------



## gallagher83

thanks everyone for this and thanks to Wiredsport for everything thanks


----------



## shifty00

Wait you mean to tell me 169 (someone walked in) was not the winning number?!!? blasphemer!


----------



## Wiredsport

Coooooooool! Well that is one more happy boarder out there. No time like the present to get started on another...and this is another HUGE one.

2011 O-matic Sweet 157 - Brand Crankin' New and ready to rumble










Omatic Snowboards

+ SINTERED base
+ DUALSLANT™ sidewall technology
+ TRIAXIAL fiberglass matrix
+ DUALBEAM™ carbon/kevlar laminates
+ CLEVERCORE™ technology
+ TRIRADIAL™ sidecut technology
+ MEN'S Freestyle flex patern

A BIG thanks to the core boarders at O-matic for setting us up with this insane ride to use to STOKE out some *not-yet-found *new *boarder-to-be*. 

By now you all now how this works, so lets get started. This one will run until next Friday.

Good look to all, and thanks for helping us spread the awesome STOKE of the best sport on the planet!!!!


----------



## shifty00

21 for my bro-in-law that is in need of a new shred stick bad. Errr fine he is a boarder already, but hey at least you know it will get used vs. sit in a closet until it ends up in a yard sale (a real one).


----------



## mOnky

917

/10char


----------



## oxi

82. number of points kessel is on track to score!


----------



## J.Schaef

97

(ten char)


----------



## vote4pedro

88 for the number of keys on a piano


----------



## Failed_God

165 again the graphics on that board are sweet.


----------



## TB020

we'll try #2 again


----------



## Click Here

lucky 54


----------



## NWBoarder

6 for absolutely no reason other than it's the first number that popped into my head. Oh, and cause I know someone who can use this board quite a bit more than myself.


----------



## rainboarding

72 again ftw


----------



## Triple8Sol

Let's go 888 for my sn!


----------



## neveo

3947 should work this time....


----------



## L3mnhead

Let me try 15 this time around...


----------



## Death

157, the size of this sweet board, 

attempt # four for my friend


----------



## thugit

9 sounds about right


----------



## Karasene

#888


----------



## J.Schaef

Triple8Sol said:


> Let's go 888 for my sn!





Karasene said:


> #888



Too slow seniorita.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

24
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jud_X

53

that is all


----------



## stani

28 would lovecthis to get my brother into boarding with style this season


----------



## Leo

730 please.

Thank you


----------



## fredericp64

6464 

You guys rock for doing this!!


----------



## Telosin

27

My roommate needs a board but he's poor so hopefully I can help him out.


----------



## riznfall

Lucky #13. This would b perfect for my buddy


----------



## kls

#4

Dying to get my boyfriend on the mountain for the first time after he broke his fibula before the season started last year. You guys are awesome for setting this thread up.


----------



## JeffreyCH

145, my new lucky number


----------



## belmont

500 because i like the number


----------



## OHeazt

31 for halloween... would like to give this board to my dad for helping me out with my gear


----------



## little devil

30102010 chea


----------



## tschamp20

73695 for my son.tired of renting junk!


----------



## HoboMaster

79, because who picks 79?


----------



## tomtom88

I'm gonna go with 816


----------



## Liqvid

1914

=)

=)

=)


----------



## Snowfox

95301
they seem to flow together. Would be useful in getting my mates on the mountain in this flat land...


----------



## AlxStat

32... favorite number..


----------



## pmoa

Perfect for my cousin who just got into this sport! 72 is the number i aspire to shoot in golf!


----------



## cashmoney13

1987

For my buddy who has been going with me once a year and renting, having his own board will definitely get him out on the mountain this season more than once!


----------



## SPAZ

01244

this would be perfect for someone i know who just announced to me that they want to snowboard


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

16


;hanwrekgvio


----------



## picturethis

124400
10 characters


----------



## Irish2685

4881 for my bro's b-day.

Would love to give this to him so he can get started snowboarding.


----------



## Psycho

2011 because thats the next time Ill be boarding


----------



## CMSbored

84 baby

10char


----------



## aperdue

1775 the year my Marine Corps came alive


----------



## JapanBigFoot

777 FTW. Still in Japan. Still need a board for my girl.


----------



## PeterG

3.14 because I love Pi. haha


----------



## Triple8Sol

J.Schaef said:


> Too slow seniorita.


Fine I'll go 5150 in honor of their amazing snowboards.


----------



## dksmith17

29
-------------


----------



## dmike

686, gonna try this number again


----------



## pretzel

1804 
for sure


----------



## tekniq33

85 for the numerical equivalent of BS as in Omatic BS tech that I really want to try


----------



## --bigtime--

11946
"something warm and fuzzy"


----------



## Paddy12

77
best friend wants to try boarding so this would be perfect


----------



## VonZipper12

666

Lucky as the devil


----------



## slopenstyles78

420
for all those who appreciate


----------



## Graphic Nature

my number is

741


----------



## t_money31

I have to make this ten letters long so

933


----------



## ODH170

17, a new board would be SWEET :cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk

12345. Thanks!


----------



## RaID

#23________


----------



## Muki

1989 I'm feeling lucky :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfox

I realize it sucks for those of us entered, but I think this should be bumped due to WiredSports awesomeness for doing this again.


----------



## dnguyenaz

worth a shot!
2012


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

For this one l'll play for my bro who started snowboarding last year (some many laughs on the first 3 days)

1789 is my number


----------



## eschen515

I would lover to get my friend into the sport 

27426 my lucky number.


----------



## fredericp64

Wiredsport said:


> dmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 686 - not sure if that was picked yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not on the site but they sent us two. As a little extra stoker, send me your address and I will send you the other one.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Karma ++++ !!! You guys rock!!
> 
> -- > 6465 < --
Click to expand...


----------



## DC5R

Just wanted to give props to Wiredsports for bringing the stoker back this season!!

And I'll add 1971 to the pot.


----------



## Karasene

3486 



J.Schaef said:


> Too slow seniorita.


haha damn. How'd I miss that!?


----------



## Karasene

wait.. I think Trip cahnged his too.... leave it to me to mess everything up! :laugh: Sorry 

3486 it is


----------



## Wiredsport

Well, Friday is here and that means only a few more hours of the XL O-matic Stoker. If you want to get in on the fun, post your entry now!


----------



## baldylox

1111010101010


----------



## BMORE410

*entry.........*

I'll take 1960 <--- the year snowboarding began,......


----------



## Scott2288

2828

10 char


----------



## Wiredsport

OK then, consider this closed. Back in a while with the winner!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Nice! Failed God takes it: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/failed_god.html

A brand new O-matic board will be heading out to Upstate NY. YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH:cheeky4::cheeky4:

Email [email protected] with your shipping name and address.

Please post up a pic of the rider who you set up . We dig those.

Thanks again to O-matic and for all of you guys for helping us stoke up the sport. More coming soon....


----------



## Failed_God

i sent an email thank you guys my friend is stoked about it.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Congrats


----------



## Wiredsport

Failed_God said:


> i sent an email thank you guys my friend is stoked about it.


Got it. We will ship this out first thing Monday AM.

Thanks again!


----------



## kls

Congrats!! Hope your friend loves it!


----------



## Failed_God

Yeah my friend is way stoked about it. And so am I imglad I could give it to him. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Wiredsport

Here we go again!

Classic Stoker this time around. A Lamar Tripper 154 that has a small knock on the topsheet. This thing will be so AWESOME for getting a first timer out and on the slopes. I can feel it from here. One of you is gunna get to make some kid's day, month and year. Actually, if you turn him on to boarding, you may well change his life :cheeky4::cheeky4:

Actual board:










Let's run this one until Friday.

By now you know how it works 

Thanks as always for helping us out with this and spreading some holiday joy and boarding mayhem all over the place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noahj

i'll use my friend Jenny's #

8675309


----------



## BMORE410

1960<---my number... This is for my boy Joey Stamboni, Wants to ride but cant afford a board ...


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

1984 for me...I am the big brother and I hope I can watch him on this lil' baby.


----------



## vote4pedro

867‒5309

thanks as always :thumbsup:


----------



## nynco

35 because thats my age on my birthday today  lol


----------



## Lstarrasl

555-5785 

Yaaa


----------



## c_mack9

gimmie #9 again please!


----------



## stani

28 for me really want to get my brother onto snowboarding this year


----------



## oxi

69, don't think anybody snatched it for thsi one yet.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

32 should do


----------



## Paddy12

23, heres hopin


----------



## cashmoney13

1492


10char


----------



## ccole89

lets go with 2 this time


----------



## MunkySpunk

12345 - <insert comment about how this is going to a starving child in Africa because I'm such a saint>


----------



## J.Schaef

355

Because it is how many mL of beer are in a can of PBR.


----------



## SPAZ

2947

10char


----------



## slopenstyles78

12309

zip code ftw


----------



## DoubleT77

3 please and thank you!


----------



## little devil

11810 big money!


----------



## Snowfox

noahj said:


> i'll use my friend Jenny's #
> 
> 8675309


Thanks bro, I needed someone to do tonight. :cheeky4:

Kidding kidding, but how about 666. Need to convert a poor skier.


----------



## L3mnhead

413 just because.


----------



## Psycho

2011 again


----------



## CMSbored

#84 
hell yeah, we should get some road beers


----------



## belmont

#360 because they are fun


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

#68 cuz i like it doggy style!


----------



## baldylox

1995 -------> cause that's the year my little brother through the mentor program was born. He was born addicted to crack at the bottom of a bergschrund.


----------



## Triple8Sol

2020

......


----------



## tomtom88

266212


10 char.


----------



## JapanBigFoot

777 please.


----------



## tschamp20

73695 for my son,AGAIN!


----------



## BoardTheEast

#12 lucky number!!!


----------



## Karasene

525,600 for how many minutes there are in a year.


----------



## J.Schaef

Karasene said:


> 525,600 for how many minutes there are in a year.


Lame. That is the last song I wanted stuck in my head


----------



## Karasene

J.Schaef said:


> Lame. That is the last song I wanted stuck in my head


lmao... wow I totally forgot that that's a song.. DAMN IT! Now you've got that song stuck in my head!


----------



## J.Schaef

What goes around comes around haha.


----------



## Death

Man I'd love to give that to my friend.. 

I choose #851


----------



## mOnky

2012.. for when the world's gonna end


----------



## NWBoarder

421 cause I'm always a minute late


----------



## fredericp64

Ahh this is perfect for my buddy who wants to start snowboarding!!!

6464


----------



## Muki

561 10 char


----------



## aperdue

1110 iow Nov 10th


----------



## dksmith17

114 This one would be great for my buddy that always loans my rock board.


----------



## foamy333

44 :thumbsup:


----------



## TB020

J.Schaef said:


> Lame. That is the last song I wanted stuck in my head


Glad I wasn't the only one who got it stuck in their head :laugh:


----------



## whizbonker

The X-mas Stoker Thread 2011


----------



## Hannster

1901! For my buddy!


----------



## Liqvid

1999... It will be great for any of the friends I've been convincing to join me on my first season...


----------



## MistahTaki

43


1o char


----------



## Sasho

1979 playing for GF's board...its time for her to start riding with me


----------



## Snowfox

Bumping this up to the front page... 
sucks for us, better for everyone else. :laugh:


----------



## thugit

0
for children of ethiopia


----------



## DoubleT77

3 is my lucky number so 3 please. I have a friend who's always helping me keep my board in shape for the hills and I would love to give this to him as a gift to say thanks.


----------



## kls

#4 for my boyfriend again.


----------



## arbor

87! also gonna get the bf snowboarding somehow


----------



## PeterG

270 for my step brother in the marines. Happy veterans day to all the vets on here!


----------



## longley7869

7654 
need a new board


----------



## parklover

#8 i could use a board lol


----------



## Wiredsport

Wheeewww. Friday already!! That came quick.

Lets get in the last entries here so we can get on to the bidness of picking a winner. Few hours 'til she closes.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ok, that's it. Let's consider this one closed. Back in a bit with a winner!


----------



## c_mack9

/bites nails hoping number 9 is picked!


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes! dksmith http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/dksmith17.html is our winner!

Please email over you ship to name and shipping address and we will get this shipped out to you on Monday morning.

We will need pics of the new stoked rider with their new board.

Thanks to all for trying. We will be back soon with another stoker!!!!!


----------



## Death

Wiredsport said:


> Yes! dksmith http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/dksmith17.html is our winner!
> 
> Please email over you ship to name and shipping address and we will get this shipped out to you on Monday morning.
> 
> We will need pics of the new stoked rider with their new board.
> 
> Thanks to all for trying. We will be back soon with another stoker!!!!!


Congrats, post the pics in here!


----------



## DC5R

Congrats to the winner and post your pics in this thread!


----------



## dksmith17

Wiredsport said:


> Yes! dksmith http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/dksmith17.html is our winner!
> 
> Please email over you ship to name and shipping address and we will get this shipped out to you on Monday morning.
> 
> We will need pics of the new stoked rider with their new board.
> 
> Thanks to all for trying. We will be back soon with another stoker!!!!!


Awesome!!!

Sorry for the late reply. I just got back in town from a funeral today. I will PM details.
My buddy should be really stoked for this. I'll get some pics up too.


----------



## Failed_God

the omatic sweet 157 showed up today. Its sick i wont be able to give it to him until Friday or Saturday so i wont have pics for another week or so.


----------



## Snoudel

Congratulations!


----------



## SPAZ

Congrats man! Wiredsport, we haven't heard from you guys all weekend. What's up?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

My apologies for the delay, but...its November and the snow faithful are itching to RIDE....Yeeaaahhhh!

Actual photo:









Deck and base:









I hope you will like this one. This is a Wiredsport Exclusive that we are very proud of. An incredible value for the rider who is no frills and just wants to pound it!

So here goes. Help us find a new rider that could use a 2011 Camp Seven Roots 155, Better yet, why don't we let the winner choose the size The options are: 152,155,156 Wide, 158, 161, 167.

No hiding what is going on inside this one. The deck is a clear window into the all wood soul of this model. Ultra angle sidewall construction, tip and tail damping, flex control by weave zones. Extruded base for tried and true durability and easy repairs. No bling, just real materials and tough components.

Oh, yeah, this rocker model uses a graduated arc Rocker profile, so if you stick an edge, it was your fault 

More info here:

http://www.wiredsport.com/camp-seven-roots-2011-snowboard.html

Let's run this to next Tuesday.

Thanks again to all of you for spreading the stoke!


----------



## vote4pedro

Beautiful board :thumbsup:

I'll go with lucky 13


----------



## ChanceG

1976 for my buddy that is just getting into the sport.


----------



## noahj

1102 for my lucky number


----------



## oxi

69! gots to take it before somebody else does


----------



## RaID

#23 awesome perfect board for my dad to progress his boarding


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ill take number 3


----------



## little devil

16111o....


----------



## tekniq33

33 ftw

10 char


----------



## SPAZ

5456
Part of my new cellphone number.
Wired, I feel you. I need to get out onto the snow ASAP.


----------



## Paddy12

2289, it needs to start snowing soon!


----------



## belmont

500. my friend would be happy with this


----------



## c_mack9

board looks awesome. #9 again for my buddy to get his first board!


----------



## dmike

876 . . . .


----------



## fostpaint

8675

(I'll let anyone who finishes that # date themselves)


----------



## CMSbored

84
my buddy is just now getting into boarding, this might help him get lift tickets


----------



## kls

44477721217824643244.4


----------



## PeterG

#152 since thatll be the size for my brother. Maybe ill be luckier this time for him.


----------



## Liqvid

#1951.........


----------



## tAo77

333 Its my non-boarding buddies lucky number...


----------



## Neschy

808 please.


----------



## Karasene

#3486

What a good looking ride! I'd be so STOKED to STOKE with that board!


----------



## TB020

#2

10 char


----------



## Jud_X

fostpaint said:


> 8675
> 
> (I'll let anyone who finishes that # date themselves)


309 


but ma number is 20


----------



## Chris2347

#161 (for the size my brother would ride)

For my brother!


----------



## DeltronZero000

#2475

meh.. first thing that came to mind.


----------



## tomtom88

310 

Would you believe I'm only 22? lol



fostpaint said:


> 8675
> 
> (I'll let anyone who finishes that # date themselves)


----------



## mOnky

686

ehh, why not


----------



## thtrussiankid01

856 cuz thats.............awesome


----------



## foamy333

44
for real.


----------



## gnarbiscuits

155888 

155 is the size my upstairs neighbor needs to help him progress, his K Mart board is done... La Nina pow + a bit of rocker, and he'll friggin love it!


----------



## tacii

888

My buddy would love this


----------



## rickyz

2413631 pleeeeeease me!

beautiful board


----------



## Telosin

57. I've got three roommates looking for boards now. This would definitely be a start


----------



## skatebanana101

1492
columbus baby


----------



## fredericp64

WOW such a sick looking board!!! You guys rock for doing this!!

6464 !!!


----------



## L3mnhead

Let me try 312 this time!


----------



## Psycho

2011 again


----------



## Snoudel

999 please =]


----------



## BrokenWing

06241999 My wife wants to start snowboarding....

Rich


----------



## Irish2685

7 puhhhlease.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

101010


----------



## Hannster

Wonderful board! My buddy would love it! I'll go with the 3107


----------



## Snowfox

666

Here's hoping, haha!


----------



## Death

pick your size? Awesome deal..

I choose number 905


----------



## JeffreyCH

6633 for my brother who has never rode snow. For petes sake I don't want him to learn on rentals, especially since my local hill rents [email protected]#$ing clickers. Already have boots to donate to him, and maybe some binders for x-mas


----------



## BMORE410

1969<---- Entry, this is for my friend Joey Stamboni, he wants to ride with us but cannot afford a board.


----------



## Leo

Good Ol 730 Please


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

3.14159265....

sweet board!!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

#101875 Sweet


----------



## delosmuertes

*32297*

32297

Nice looking board. :thumbsup: Would be great for my kiddo!


----------



## hkalien

0923 

Let's win this! My friend HAS to get a season pass if he gets this!


----------



## elfresho

1763 please.


----------



## neveo

308308 will work for me , hopefully


----------



## paul07ss

1717 :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R

Damn nice board!! I'll throw in 1218 for my brother.


----------



## rodgerdodger

895623 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tschamp20

73695 for my best friend,marc!17 years.


----------



## thugit

17, for my age!


----------



## Dookayy

sweeet, my brother just got into snowboarding. he could def use this. 

i choose 84!


----------



## JapanBigFoot

777 for the number of seconds I watched "Frozen" before I removed my brain for a deep cleaning.


----------



## m_jel

i'm gonna have to go with 36422634


----------



## Kleinsp

16 Cmon, i need a board. this is my first year snowboarding


----------



## killclimbz

1974 if it's not taken.

My wife needs a new board...


----------



## Keelayz

I will guess 103


----------



## stani

amazing board 28 for me


----------



## dnguyenaz

My brother wants to try this year.

2121


----------



## ODH170

709.. Board looks amazing


----------



## --bigtime--

11946
Such a sick graphic. 

-first chair, last call-


----------



## ilovskateboards

43578

really really wanna do more snowboarding but its to expensive to keep hiring this would help.


----------



## strawbender

261210 

Only because its the friend im going to give this to if i win birthday and its opening day at the hill


----------



## Jud_X

rickyz said:


> 20 pleeeeeease me!
> 
> beautiful board


sorry bud i already got 20


----------



## rickyz

Jud_X said:


> sorry bud i already got 20


mmm... why is that?


----------



## Jud_X

Jud_X said:


> 309
> 
> 
> but ma number is 20





rickyz said:


> mmm... why is that?



I took 20 the 309 was cause of the other guy who had 8675 and asked some to finish it, cause of the song lol.

page 38*


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

loving that board

626


----------



## jasonlys

1188 which means prosperity everyday in cantonese. May the luckiest man win! =p


----------



## tschamp20

73695 for my buddy


----------



## S.Midd.92

Ill go with 28
because my brother broke his stick the end of las year and he could use a new one but he is pretty broke at the moment


----------



## BoardTheEast

62
East Coast <3


----------



## Derek

12 for my friend :thumbsup:

great idea by the way


----------



## Muki

1509

10 char


----------



## Muki

paul07ss said:


> 1717 :thumbsup:


This used to be my employee # when I worked at an Acura dealership. Best luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## burtontwinner

my friend has been trying to get in the hobby so im going to do his b-day for his number, 
112192 yeah his birthday was yesterday.


----------



## Triple8Sol

1312 fingers crossed


----------



## Paranormal

9


10 char


----------



## Wiredsport

Tuesday is here already and time is almost up. If you want in, this is the last few hours. Then we close her down and rattle the can.


----------



## DoubleT77

031277  a perfect xmas present for under the tree!


----------



## ev13wt

77

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## kri$han

_Edit: shit, 12 was taken, sooo *1986*_

cheers to you, Wiredsport!


----------



## Wiredsport

OK then, times up on this great STOKER.

I'll be back in a bit to announce the winner.


----------



## Wiredsport

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/snowbrdscotty.html

SBF user snowboardscotty takes it!

Scott, bro, I hope you have a new rider that is itching to hit the slopes on this classic Stoker board.

Send us over your Ship name and address and we will get this out to you first thing tomorrow AM.

PS: please remember to select a board size.

Thanks guys for stoking out the new riders and keeping the greatest sport around PUMPING!

Back soon with another stoker.


----------



## JapanBigFoot

Congrats! Sweet board!


----------



## Psycho

Congratulations


----------



## DoubleT77

congradulations!


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

thank you!

SICK!! just came back from boarding too. 

loving the natural look and it's rare! (compare to other brands) :thumbsup: 

you got pm.


----------



## fredericp64

^^ Congrats bud!!


----------



## kls

Congrats! Big ups again to Wiredsport.


----------



## Wiredsport

Time to ramp it up again!

This time, one for the ladies. 

This O-Matic Super. Sinterred base, Slantwalls, Carbon X tip and Tail. Conventional camber. This board will be a SICK platform for any new rider to get started on...and she can keep it and still rule when she's on the pro tour.










The winner can choose 149, 152, or 155.

Let's run this until next Tuesday (Dec 7th).

Thanks as always for helping us stoke out the soon-to-be boarders of the world.


----------



## rickyz

My number will be 20!


----------



## J.Schaef

2.5

(moreletters)


----------



## stani

28 this would be awesome for my girlfriend


----------



## fredericp64

6464

My friend who introduced me to snowboarding rides a Firefly right now lol and she could really use a real board  ..!


----------



## S.Midd.92

i guess ill go with number 4


----------



## DoubleT77

61 please! This one would be for my mom.  she's a tough 61 year old and wants to try boarding.


----------



## JP89

14!! this will be for my girlfriend who desperately needs a new board!!!


----------



## shifty00

47........


----------



## NWBoarder

4 for the foursome of boarders we would have if my friend's wife gets a board. She's tired of being left behind, and we're tired of hearing her complain about it.


----------



## notter123

11
for my sister, i got hooked last year and she wants to try it this year, this would be a great start!


----------



## Derek

12 please


----------



## vote4pedro

33 

would make a good board for my sister


----------



## CMSbored

84 my girlfriend could maybe use it


----------



## oxi

69 for the lady!


----------



## jasonlys

1024 - using my gf's birth date and hopefully get her started on snowboarding too


----------



## kls

73005733, this time for my best friend so I'll finally have another girl to ride with!


----------



## burtontwinner

61196 for my sis so she won't have to rent lol


----------



## PeterG

11222010 our new baby boys birthday


----------



## Psycho

149 because that's the size she'd get


----------



## SPAZ

100
My score on MW2 right now.


----------



## SPAZ

FWIW, I ended that round with 420.


----------



## Jud_X

216097 

(chars)


----------



## Neschy

*86932*

86932 Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ComicStix

416. I've only snowboarded 2 times and it's so ADDICTING!


----------



## noahj

3906 

for my stepdaughter who would loooooove this!


----------



## JapanBigFoot

777 for Amy! The love of my life.


----------



## DC5R

1218 for the GF who's looking for a new board


----------



## Snowfox

666. 
In order to keep a boarder from going to the dark side of skiing... 

By the way, continued props for this, WiredSport. While it obviously is part of a marketing strategy, it's one of the few methods I've seen that really gives back to the community without demanding something in return. Plus, who can argue with getting more people addicted to our special brand of drug?


----------



## c_mack9

I'll take #9 again please and thanks.


----------



## Irish2685

#7 for my sister in law or a good friend. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## little devil

11281010 We need more snow bunnies!

Got 3 lined up wanting to try boarding. And only my girls 1 board. This would help bigtime.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

75637456 friends sis


----------



## tschamp20

73695 come on !


----------



## Kublakan

115. To push my buddy off the mountain on it! haha


----------



## Karasene

2102934942857398743

Deff not for me all those sizes are too big  Guess that's the point anyway lol
But I know just the person it'll fit!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Sweet! 1337


----------



## gnarbiscuits

38 for my stepsister. but if i win it that means i have to teach her!! oh well lol, atleast she'd learn in la nina pow!


----------



## m_jel

199119 for my sister who's got a birthday in under a month


----------



## phillycheese

is this still going on?

322


----------



## Death

Nice, gimmie so my girl can stop skiing 

I chose number 287


----------



## JeffreyCH

6633 for my GF...havn't convinced her to try it yet....maybe this would help lol


----------



## rodgerdodger

Sweet board! 753421


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

highly doubt winning again but i do teach my dates snowboarding and they fawkin up my board. lol


501


----------



## Leo

730 please


----------



## will3554

815 for my gfs birthday. shed love this for christmas


----------



## impine

29 for my gf that shreds harder than most dudes i know.


----------



## jobryan

205, cause thats my #


----------



## sl33stak

35 My wife's age (and she'll kick my ass for posting this)


----------



## dmike

Well this was only supposed to run till tuesday but hopefully my number will still get in since my gf has never boarded in her life.

1213 

for her birthday in 12 days and this would make a great present!


----------



## Wiredsport

dmike said:


> Well this was only supposed to run till tuesday


My error, I had said "next Tuesday" and then put in the incorrect date.:dunno: This one was meant to run until the Tuesday the 7th.

For this mess up, we will sweeten the pot 

Lets add on a set of Grenade 2011 Vista Gloves. You choose the size.


----------



## Neschy

Would also like to get my wife riding. 626 Thanks!


----------



## JP89

14!!want to get my sister on a board!!


----------



## FisherFly

5 because it's always been my lucky number. I don't even have a board yet, so this would rock!
Size small for gloves, just in case!


----------



## dnguyenaz

common 5554


----------



## tacii

888 for my best girlfriend!


----------



## Kleinsp

1234 cmon win win win


----------



## boyzsuk1979

lucky number 17???


----------



## volboy23

23 so my wife can learn with me....


----------



## strawbender

426


----------



## sl33stak

That's my son's B-day. He turns 10...Got him his first board this year.....


----------



## pottsy44

783

more letters


----------



## TB020

#2!
10 char


----------



## DC5R

You guys absolutely rock!!!



Wiredsport said:


> My error, I had said "next Tuesday" and then put in the incorrect date.:dunno: This one was meant to run until the Tuesday the 7th.
> 
> For this mess up, we will sweeten the pot
> 
> Lets add on a set of Grenade 2011 Vista Gloves. You choose the size.


----------



## QueenB

do want! 6929


----------



## BlackSnow

#14807 for my sister who needs a deck!


----------



## SPAZ

1039. no girlfriend right now, so will probably go to a family member.


----------



## skip11

lucky number slevin aka 7


----------



## Zygie

84 

for my sister


----------



## Telosin

56 for my sister.


----------



## purpleSNOW

i would love to win this board. thank you 

911


----------



## Irish2685

skip11 said:


> lucky number slevin aka 7


Already been taken, a few days ago.



Irish2685 said:


> #7 for my sister in law or a good friend. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## RaID

999 for the GF!!!


----------



## 662agf

764

random number, hope no one else said it


----------



## Alban

97 

My favourite number


----------



## heggathestrasni

#16

For my baby sis, she always wanted to try the snowboarding out, but I think she needs some extra motivation... this sweety would do the trick

LOL, had to edit my post  #16 is my lucky number, and this is my 16th post here...


----------



## Liqvid

Number 1914


----------



## local legend

466 plus 10 characters!


----------



## bb6kid

870, my old paintball number


----------



## rainboarding

799 for my sister.


----------



## Wiredsport

Whoaaaa! Next Tuesday is here already 

Time to wrap up this O-matic Stoker and get a new female rider out on the snow. If you still want in,this is your moment because this STOKER will be closing up in a short while.


----------



## DC5R

Hmmm...I don't think I got in on this one. So, for my cousin who just turned 18. So, my number is 18 .


----------



## Wiredsport

That'll do it. This one is closed up. Back shortly with a winner!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/peterg.html

This one is going to PeterG in Kentucky. Stoked!

Please send over the ship name, address and sizes and we will get this gear shipped out first thing tomorrow.

Thanks again to everyone for pumping up the STOKER. Back in a while with the next one...


----------



## c_mack9

congrats peterG! hopefully i'll see ya riding this year.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

Congrats PeterG!


----------



## DC5R

Congrats!!!


----------



## Telosin

Congratulations man!


----------



## iplaydrums

8
10char dfgsdfg


----------



## Wiredsport

December 8th. Hard to believe that we have been STOKING IT for over two months already this year. Time does move by when the snow is flying!

Well, we still have time to get one more stoker off before X-mas. We wanted to make this the biggest stoker ever. We are calling it, *STOKE THE STOKERS*. You got it. We would like to do this last one for all of you boarders who have been watching, entering, and some winning these stokers all with intent of getting sick gear...just to give it away. You have been awesome in helping us get a group of solid gear out to stoke out a group of new riders. This is your reward stoker. If you win you can keep this gear and ride it for yourself...and you are gunna want to 

The winner will be hitting it with these 3 items:

Bataleon 2011 Fun Kink - You choose the size from those listed here: Bataleon Fun Kink 2011 Snowboard
Flow NXT-AT 2011 Black - You choose the size from those listed here: Flow NXT-AT 2011 Snowboard Bindings
Grenade Rogue Status 2011 - You choose the size from those listed here: Grenade G.A.S. Rogue Status 2011 Snowboard Gloves




























We will run this stoker until Friday the 17th. A huge thanks to you guys for making this a great stoker season!


----------



## Gibbs

316 cause it's 613 backwards


----------



## Telosin

2144. You guys are awesome for doing this. It's great to see people spreading the stoke!


----------



## c_mack9

wholly crap! in for number 9 again! i really want to try out a bataleon!


----------



## tekniq33

333 for this sick prize pack


----------



## Jud_X

33 Please

u guys are awesome


----------



## bb6kid

870, help a noob out to get some gear!


----------



## rainboarding

go #7 for luck.


----------



## DeltronZero000

Holy Crap dude! Awesome you guys do this! Man this set up would do wonders for me. Just my right size to :thumbsup:

#836 is mine


----------



## Chris2347

wicked!!

#1987! - year I was born


----------



## JP89

NICE, 14 for me please!!!!


----------



## thtrussiankid01

298
just because


----------



## volboy23

128 for 12/8.

You guys are great for doing this. 

Thanks

Hope everybody has a great winter.


----------



## samolo

#1906
Crossing fingers


----------



## Snowfox

666. 

I love these threads, they're one of the best ways to start off the season!


----------



## thugit

i'd love to go ahead and take that off your hands..

29 PLEASE


----------



## shifty00

Wow my brother-in-law would freak out to get this gear. He is not new to boarding but gout out of the sport after college and wants to return but is strapped for cash because of a recent house purchase. I would love to hook him up with this setup! I already got 2 sick boards, and tis the season to give , however I would totally trade him my burton missions for those sick flows hehe
So I will go for *517*


----------



## CMSbored

84, This would be so SIICK


----------



## jasonlys

#19-20-15-11-5-18 based on the alphabetical list for stoker!
#19201511518 =D


----------



## sl33stak

That is INSANE!!! Put me down for 37..my age (old guys ride too ya know)


----------



## L3mnhead

773

10char


----------



## impine

1225 for Christmas. just started boarding this year and really loving it so far.


----------



## gnarbiscuits

this is like, the best lotto on the planet. im uber stoked already for whoever will win this!

020888 por favor


----------



## fredericp64

6464 and good luck to all!!! 

I'm stoked for whoever wins this setup wow!! 

If everyone had a little Wiredsport in them, the world would be a better place  !!


----------



## m_jel

i'm gonna go for 6. i could use the board and have a buddy who could put the bindings and gloves to use for sure


----------



## ccole89

818 brothers birthday


----------



## local legend

913 arbitrary number in the hope to win that amazing package! Thanks guys...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ThaDoctor

504 is my guess i guess haha


----------



## JeffreyCH

*2* for tits cause that 's what this is  I've been wanting to get into the park more this year, so it would go to a new park rider  Great way to kick off the season.


----------



## Paddy12

1031

10 char


----------



## twin89

Wow this is the best one ever!!!

89


----------



## neveo

1919 will make me happy


----------



## Kublakan

Your Karma must be phenomenal. Leaving Friday for the first part of my Winter riding excursion, with the girlfriend...:dunno:... 

9112010 

hopefully getting fresh pow Saturday so that's the justification.


----------



## shoe757

757 For my racing number :thumbsup:


----------



## J.Schaef

22, good luck to everybody.


----------



## will3554

315 for my birthday


----------



## dmike

781

This would be so awesome to win.


----------



## DoubleT77

12030304
My birthday combined with the boyfriends. If this is under the tree... who knows what services I can get in return! Maybe a years worth of washing dishes and scrubbing the toilet. Might even add a car detailing or two in there. lol If the bindings are small enough I'm keeping those though.


----------



## hanzosteel

999

'Cause 9 is my son's fav. movie. He has no clue who Tim Burton is, he just likes how all the character's names are easy to remember... 2, 5, 6, 8...

this giveaway just gave me xmas chills.


----------



## BMORE410

*I need this!!!!!*

I'll go with..... 187 why? Cuz I'd kill for this!!!!!! good luck


----------



## kls

#4, still for my boyfriend but this would be such a sick christmas gift!

Thanks again Wiredsports and good luck to everyone-this is an epic giveaway.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

WOW you guys are awsome!35:thumbsup:


----------



## Irish2685

4709 for my son's birthday. Also, thanks for doing this for everybody. It's truly amazing to see a company that actually cares about people.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

nice package..

29347


----------



## Wiredsport

kls said:


> #4, still for my boyfriend but this would be such a sick christmas gift!
> 
> Thanks again Wiredsports and good luck to everyone-this is an epic giveaway.


You know, with the comments from the women about giving this to their guys...I realized that this is not at all fair to all the female STOKERS out there.

Let's open this up to them, too.

If a woman wins, these three items will be her stoker:

Bataleon 2011 Distortia - You choose the size from those listed here: Bataleon Distortia 2011 Snowboard

Flow Minx SE 2011 - You choose the size from those listed here: Flow Minx SE Womens 2011 Snowboard Bindings

Grenade 2011 Vista Gloves - You choose the size from those listed here: Grenade Vista Women's 2011 Snowboard Gloves


----------



## DC5R

Wow, Wiredsport, you guys are amazing!!

Tossing in 1218 for my bro.


----------



## burtontwinner

Sweet setup for my bud 1120


----------



## shifty00

I would totally rock thoes pink gloves.. haha


----------



## rodgerdodger

555 Thanks wiredsport!


----------



## Lupin

I'm going to go with number 25! I feel good about 25.

Also 15 dollar shipping to Canada is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## heggathestrasni

#16  10 char


----------



## little devil

122010

Jeez! Wiredsport hooks it up!


----------



## kri$han

OMG That would make my gf's christmas a m a z i n g !!

12

THANKS WIREDSPORT!!!


----------



## BoardTheEast

17  That package is siick!!


----------



## roremc

1337


----------



## Derek

14 please!


----------



## RyCan3

127 is were its at!!!


----------



## tschamp20

WOW!!!!
73695 for the win.
you have really stepped it up.


----------



## TB020

123!
10 char


----------



## belmont

1020! this is a ill package


----------



## strawbender

514 for the winnnnnn!


----------



## foamy333

good lord, best one ever, i'll be pooping in my pants and smiling none the less if i win this one
44 please.


----------



## Rayden

2435 because i really need a board...


----------



## Camor

626 just because its a lucky number


----------



## xDOTY

74 ummmm so yea


----------



## S.Midd.92

Ill go with number 8174 id be happy with either cuz i could use some nicer stuff and so could my gf for the female line of stoker gear


----------



## boymonkey

7890 . . . . . because those are the last numbers on the keyboard


----------



## Leo

730 For the wifey


----------



## mOnky

121029

u guys rock with this


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

woo last day to get in, i'll take my chance with the 38320..

Thank you guys so much for your generosity and contribution to the sport!


----------



## Wiredsport

Johan_Olofsson said:


> woo last day to get in!


Hi Johan, This one stays open until Friday the 17th.

Thanks


----------



## baldylox

1415926535


----------



## noahj

for my daughter 1102


----------



## Gibbarn

WOW, that's a sick price! Amazing that you do this  
If I win, this price will go to my girlfriend as an X-mas gift! It would be perfect  And what would be even more perfect, would be to win with the number that represents how many years we've been together.
#3

May the best stoker win! :thumbsup:


----------



## notter123

I'm gonna go with 153 cuz thats the size I neeed!


----------



## tacii

You guys rock! Going with 051405 for my anniversary.


----------



## SPAZ

loving the stoke of the stoker! 5456


----------



## Psycho

Ill go with 121611. You guys are awesome for doing this, getting more people into the sport with some awesome gear!


----------



## tomtom88

I will choose #5212011 because some misinformed ppl think its the day of Rapture, and Id like to go boarding with a sick setup on the day after!


----------



## vote4pedro

38926329

hope your christmas is as good as everyone lucky enough to win this stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## clo_iam

i will choose 23243


----------



## dnguyenaz

im gonna go with 533! For my brother


----------



## JapanBigFoot

WiredSport you guys are amazing! I am blown away by all the generousity!
I choose 777 because I still wanna give it to my girl! She would LOVE this!
がんばってください。


----------



## oxi

5480 stoked!!!


----------



## HUNT24/7

131313
Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

glad it's still open, the more the merrier!

Thanks Wired for all these great giveaways


----------



## Death

498.. Can I be both male and female for this stoker? :laugh: Awesome stuff!


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

if you want a jib board with reverse camber for $200 with a flex rating of a 4. this board can do that @ wiredsport.com
thanks again


----------



## dmike

SnowBrdScotty said:


> if you want a jib board with reverse camber for $200 with a flex rating of a 4. this board can do that. thanks again.


That camp 7 board looks awesome. I keep looking at them on wired but my bank account keeps telling me no go.


----------



## rickyz

Wow super sick setup. my # will be 25911. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Biggs

#83 if it hasnt been taken yet.

This is an awesome thing you guys do!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenth

1306

10 char


----------



## BostonRider

#202020

is my numbah!


----------



## Shreddit

Put me down for 3249858.

#3249858


----------



## RaID

#23 the girlfriend would love this


----------



## Funkyhog

Really cool of you guys to be doing this!

#1591925


----------



## Karasene

58008

Spelt upside down on a calculator


----------



## Gibbarn

Karasene said:


> 58008
> 
> Spelt upside down on a calculator


aaand we got some boobs.


----------



## Triple8Sol

809

10char


----------



## Magnum626

Wow someone took my 626.  

I'll go with *627* and one up them. :cheeky4:


----------



## Custom J14

14 Awesome setup!!! GF would be STOKED!


----------



## NWBoarder

360 please and thank you!


----------



## QueenB

1225 for you know what...


----------



## Peabs

e haha


----------



## rephreshed

18, again!

i tried to stay away from this thread after getting (and giving to my neighbor) that snowboard week 1 but man, i could really use some new binding!


----------



## ODH170

200926814.. sweet deal! keep it up


----------



## Bizzybox

Gonna go with #121719 for turning 19 years old on the 17th! Get stoked!


----------



## conwayeast

612 please.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease

821 first time back since a few years ago and need some equipment, this is really amazing of you guys


----------



## sleev-les

Get me for 72181...... My birfday lol....


----------



## Wiredsport

Final call for the X-mas 2011 STOKER!

If you want to take a shot at one of these packages, we are down to the last couple of hours.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

OK, the final stoker is now closed. Back in a while with a winner!


----------



## AdrenalinPlease

Good luck to all!!! Super excited at even the thought of winning.


----------



## fredericp64

Hold on to your trousers everyone..!! omg omg 

The suspense is killing me right now.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease

I know what you mean, this may be a deciding factor for this season. Have plans to put my kids on boards this year, fingers crossed.


----------



## Wiredsport

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/biggs.html

STOKED! Snowboarding Forum member "biggs" is the big winner of this package. Yeaaahhhhhhh!

Biggs, please email [email protected] and let us know your selections as well as your shipping name and address.

*To everyone that helped us out in getting new riders pumped on boarding this year, THANK YOU! So awesome that SBF gives us a spot to do this here on the forum.*

See you out there!

-Wiredsport


----------



## Biggs

Wow -- cant thank you enough! I've got a cousin recently returned from active duty who I'd love to get out on the slopes with me. Having this set up will go a long way in getting him out on the hill.

Thanks again guys -- really appreciate it.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease

COngrats biggs! Awesome win!


----------



## Failed_God

im sorry i didn't get a picture when i gave it to him but my friend just sent me this picture of the board i won for him with the new bindings.

little story when i gave it to him his 2 year old saw it and said " i want to ride it i wanna ride the snowboard".


----------



## fredericp64

'Gtraz Biggs!!

You're a pretty good friend, cause a setup like that - I would've kept to myself loll XD


----------



## Gibbs

Congrats man, i though it was Me for a second. Same letters in the name, ahah.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Congrats to all the winners! Hope the gear went to the right folks and aren't being flipped by some aholes lol.

Also a big thanks to Wiredsport for giving so generously to this community!


----------



## Karasene

Biggs said:


> Wow -- cant thank you enough! I've got a cousin recently returned from active duty who I'd love to get out on the slopes with me. Having this set up will go a long way in getting him out on the hill.
> 
> Thanks again guys -- really appreciate it.


^^^^ You do realize you entered to win a womans set up... right?

Damn don't tell me that bataleon just went into the wrong hands. 

   
Such a nice set up.


----------



## DC5R

Congrats to everyone that got "stoked" and a BIG, BIG, BIG thanks to Wiredsport for their contribution!!


----------



## NWBoarder

Karasene said:


> ^^^^ You do realize you entered to win a womans set up... right?
> 
> Damn don't tell me that bataleon just went into the wrong hands.
> 
> 
> Such a nice set up.


Don't worry, it went the right way. There was a guys and a girls package. Winner gets to choose which one they want. Congrats Biggs! Awesome contest WiredSport!


----------



## Biggs

Karasene said:


> ^^^^ You do realize you entered to win a womans set up... right?
> 
> Damn don't tell me that bataleon just went into the wrong hands.
> 
> 
> Such a nice set up.





Wiredsport said:


> December 8th. Hard to believe that we have been STOKING IT for over two months already this year. Time does move by when the snow is flying!
> 
> Well, we still have time to get one more stoker off before X-mas. We wanted to make this the biggest stoker ever. We are calling it, *STOKE THE STOKERS*. You got it. We would like to do this last one for all of you boarders who have been watching, entering, and some winning these stokers all with intent of getting sick gear...just to give it away. You have been awesome in helping us get a group of solid gear out to stoke out a group of new riders. This is your reward stoker. If you win you can keep this gear and ride it for yourself...and you are gunna want to
> 
> The winner will be hitting it with these 3 items:
> 
> Bataleon 2011 Fun Kink - You choose the size from those listed here: Bataleon Fun Kink 2011 Snowboard
> Flow NXT-AT 2011 Black - You choose the size from those listed here: Flow NXT-AT 2011 Snowboard Bindings
> Grenade Rogue Status 2011 - You choose the size from those listed here: Grenade G.A.S. Rogue Status 2011 Snowboard Gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will run this stoker until Friday the 17th. A huge thanks to you guys for making this a great stoker season!





Wiredsport said:


> You know, with the comments from the women about giving this to their guys...I realized that this is not at all fair to all the female STOKERS out there.
> 
> Let's open this up to them, too.
> 
> If a woman wins, these three items will be her stoker:
> 
> Bataleon 2011 Distortia - You choose the size from those listed here: Bataleon Distortia 2011 Snowboard
> 
> Flow Minx SE 2011 - You choose the size from those listed here: Flow Minx SE Womens 2011 Snowboard Bindings
> 
> Grenade 2011 Vista Gloves - You choose the size from those listed here: Grenade Vista Women's 2011 Snowboard Gloves




needsmorechars.


----------



## mOnky

nice..congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Karasene

Oh my bad. Sorry Biggs somehow I never saw the first post listing the male selection. Still a sick ride. Hope your buddy loves it! congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## SummitAtSnoq

EDIT: contest over. I'm dumb. Grats to the winners!


----------

